# Forest Dream



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, i come back with a new hardscape for 2011 . Only wood pieces and green plants.












An example with the wood :





The tank is 160*60*60, 576 liters. 3 HQI 150W, 8000K. Pouzzolane and Aquasoil Amazonia 1 for substrate. Industrial CO2.

The hardscape :



Plants will be : Lilaeopsis, eleocharis parvula, echino tenellus, ranunculus inundatus, staurogyne, weeping moss, bolbitis, microsorum pteropus, difformis, mayaca, ceratopteris thalictroides, hygrophila pinnatifida.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Some pics :

Bentosis fishs :







An eos lost in forest :


----------



## nicewicz (May 16, 2010)

Fantastic planting around the stumps. I really like your plant selection as well. Is there any chance that we can get a full tank shot?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

yes full tank shot please


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking beautiful! You're teasing us....  Are you entering a contest.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

wow! this tank is awesome! very innovative for sure...

I have always loved forests and trees, especially buttress root trees similar to these. I even made a crappy replica of one for a poison dart frog tank. here is a picture if anyone cares








I think a few of these would look cool in a really big tank.

Ok i shared a FTS (full tree shot). your turn!!! hhaha in all serious though, you have an exceptional tank there. great work man!


----------



## Ed_Alfonso (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice Job!!!!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, neat!


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi thanks for comments... the tank is 3 months old now. It's my first try without red plant and i love it...


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

Very beautiful tank! I love your choice of fish as well.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

clap clap that looks very very lovely.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks...

A pic with the big tank and the 182 liters with corals and salt water...


----------

